# Fast T-Jest Blazer Express problem - tray doesn't move



## TomekzDG (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello!

About two months ago I bought used Fast T-Jet Blazer Express printer.
During presentation I ask seller about nozzle check, but he refuse to
make it, because of long procedure.

After purchase, I still was wonder about the printing head condition, 
so I decided to make test alone. Unfortunately I did't read the manual,
and started to make it on my own...

That cause some troubles. I switch the left display into manual mode,
and move shirt board in the middle of the height, under the print head.
Next I set the nozzle check from the computer, but the procedure didn't
start up. Moreover the printer locked totally, and the shirt board stop
moving.

I have tried number of buttons, but it didn't works. Finally I pushed 
manually shirt board to the eject position.

Now the shirt board doesn't moves and even after turning on User 
Interface Controls, the right lcd display doesn't power up. 

I will be very grateful for help - machine is doesn't work for about a
month. 

Where I should begin to search the solution? During operation I've
pushed "index" button - that may cause the problem? I don't know that
the issue is caused by the software or hardware error.


----------

